# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đổi vị với bánh bột lọc Cố đô Huế

## tranghoang86

Tới thăm Cố đô Huế, khi ghé các quán hàng để thưởng thức những món ngon đặc trưng của đất này, du khách đừng bỏ qua cơ hội nếm thử món bánh bột lọc trắng trong xứ Huế.

Từ lâu, bánh bột lọc đã là một món quà vặt rất phổ biến ở Huế. Qua bao thăng trầm của thời gian, những người con của Huế đã đi mưu sinh, làm ăn tại nhiều vùng, miền của đất nước; họ cũng đã mang theo nghề làm và kinh doanh món bánh này. Dẫu vậy, dù ở Sài Gòn, Vũng Tàu, Tây Ninh, thủ đô Hà Nội… hay bất cứ nơi nào thì chất liệu, hương vị và sắc màu của loại bánh đặc trưng Huế này vẫn vẹn nguyên, không đổi thay.



Bánh bột lọc đã là một món quà vặt rất phổ biến ở Huế.

Như nhiều loại bánh Huế khác, bánh bột lọc được làm nhỏ và gói trong lá. Sở dĩ người ta làm bánh nhỏ để khi dọn ra mâm người ăn bao giờ cũng có cảm giác thấy nó ít và sẽ ăn hết, thậm chí ăn được vài ba cái mà vẫn không thấy ngán. Tức là món ăn không áp đảo, chế ngự con người. Đó là nghệ thuật, là triết lý hài hòa của ẩm thực Huế.

Giống như các món bánh Huế, bánh bột lọc chỉ ăn với mắm ớt loãng thật cay mà ko cần ăn kèm rau như các món mặn khác. Tuy nhiên, một số hàng cũng có làm sẵn nhiều loại rau thơm, rau mùi ngò, rau húng… trộn lẫn, nếu như khách có nhu cầu ăn kèm thêm.

Bánh bột lọc nho nhỏ, trong suốt phô bày con tôm và lát thịt đỏ au ăn với trái ớt xanh, cay vô kể nhưng cứ bắt người ta phải nhớ. Ăn bánh bột lọc có nhiều cái thú dẫn dắt từ từ khác nhau. Đầu tiên là cái thú bóc bánh. Món này vốn gói lá như nem, chả... nên chỗ bán đúng kiểu thường để luôn lá dọn ra để khách vừa ăn vừa tự tay bóc từng chiếc một. Thế nhưng, người Sài Gòn, Hà Nội lại thường sợ bẩn tay nên người bán hay bóc sẵn bày ra đĩa.



﻿﻿Qua mỗi vùng miền, bánh biến tấu đi ít nhiều.

Tôi từng khám phá món ăn này ở cả 3 miền và có một điều tôi mới phát hiện ra đó là bánh bột lọc ở Sài Gòn hay Hà Nội có khi chỉ có tôm chứ không có thịt như bánh ở Huế. Tuy nhiên, theo chủ nhân của các quán bánh loại này thì theo đặc trưng khẩu vị của người dân mỗi vùng nên bánh có biến tấu đôi chút.

Bóc bánh xong, tay cầm luôn miếng bột lọc chấm thẳng vào bát mắm ớt loãng rồi cho vào miệng. Cho hết cả miếng vào, húp thêm ngụm nhỏ mắm cay nữa, nhai giòn giòn ngon ngon, ăn mãi không ngán vì bột lọc không sợ béo như bột bánh bèo, bánh nậm hay bánh đúc. Nhân tôm mằn mặn giòn giòn ăn cũng không nhanh chán như nhân đậu xanh của bánh ít trần.

Bánh bột lọc xứ Huế ăn lúc nào trong năm cũng ngon và hợp song có lẽ thưởng thức vào khi tiết trời lành lạnh thì tuyệt nhất bởi lẽ vị cay nồng của bát nước chấm cũng ít nhiều xua tan bớt cảm giác tê tái của tiết trời…


*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------

